# Bamboo arrows??from China?



## sandyhills (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello, new archer here.

I've got my 1st bow finally, Martin Panther/Diablo 45#@28", and in the process of tuning (yesterday was my first day, tried to get the brace height right).

I've also ordered some bamboo arrows from amazon (it has been delivered as I just checked from my work desk), I figured it's coming from China, and yet behold the first tracking detail says it is.
I've seen some reviews, bad reviews when it comes from China, and *I'm not trying derogate* them.

I know I shouldn't go on the cheap route but, have any of you've had any experiences with them?

This is the arrows: http://goo.gl/jfDNsb


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you notice that as you scroll over to enlarge the pic that all 6 of those arrows are the same arrow/image?

Also...did you notice they are "self-nock" arrows with laced on fletchings? (more suited towards a "Primitive/Selfbow" rig than your panther/diablo?)

Now I could be wrong but...I'm guessing they are garbage...possibly bad enough to present some safety issues and good luck processing any blown up bow or personal injury claims...my advice?...hang them on a wall as art and buy some real arrows...you and your bow deserve better.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

I'm definitely with Jinks. I have not used any of those because I try not to buy any china products. I've played around with river cane some and it's a whole nother world. For a 'first bow' you need arrows that match the bow as closely as possible and bamboo is a shot in the dark. Save the bamboo for a future primitive archery adventure.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

You would have been better off getting some inexpensive Easton Platinum plus or Jazz arrows. Waaaay better off. Those wood chinese arrows are more for a self bow as Jinkster pointed out and I guarantee you they will not be straight by any margin. Wrong arrow for that bow, period. That being said, if their only function in life is just to fling a few in the back yard for a short while they'll probably be ok. Once you decide you want a higher level of accuracy (hit what your aiming at) you'll need to get something from a reputable archery store that can match the arrows to your bow.


----------



## Bowferd (Dec 15, 2007)

Well I've been making my own wood and bamboo arrows for a number of years now. Over 300 of those bamboo have been from a supplier from China. The ones I received were an excellent product. So to those naysayers with no actual experience degrading the product I






say shame on you!!!


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Dang this place! Some folks will shoot an all wood Trad bow with a fake wood grain wrapper over a carbon arrow but tell someone else real bamboo is junk, or, not proper for a non-wood bow.

Look, if you ordered the correct spine for 45#, it's no less "concern" than for anyone shooting self-nocked wood arrows. It's a totally different breed than consistently matched carbon or aluminum, maybe less tolerance control than be had even with cedar or other "machined" wood, and self-nocks ain't perfect as plastic, but it's definitely all Trad and definitely shootable out of a 45# bow.

Later, you might try some woods, carbons, and aluminum and decide otherwise. You have these now, enjoy them!


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Bowferd said:


> Well I've been making my own wood and bamboo arrows for a number of years now. Over 300 of those bamboo have been from a supplier from China. The ones I received were an excellent product. So to those naysayers with no actual experience degrading the product I say shame on you!!!



I did buy some chinese wood arrows. Mine were more than what this guy is paying for his. Notice in the ad is says spine is from 20-70. Really? No such animal. The ones I got were for screwing around with until the good ones from Wilderness Custom Arrows showed up. I regret getting them. The weight tolerance was about 150 grains across the dozen and they were as crooked as your average politician. The only thing they're good for is to add some mass weight to the bow on a limb quiver. Chances are these aren't even bamboo. Real bamboo of any quality is going to be more than 20 for 6. The ones I ordered said cedar. They weren't. Don't know what they really are but sure as heck ain't cedar. The ones from Wilderness were +- 3 grains and straight. You get what you pay for.


----------



## sandyhills (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome, thnx for all your quick replies. Every reply is good for me to learn from, since i'm so new. But I sure don't want to have any foreign body in my bow-hand. So if I ever dare, I'll put on some extra hand protection.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

ranchoarcher said:


> I did buy some chinese wood arrows. Mine were more than what this guy is paying for his. Notice in the ad is says spine is from 20-70. Really? No such animal. The ones I got were for screwing around with until the good ones from Wilderness Custom Arrows showed up. I regret getting them. The weight tolerance was about 150 grains across the dozen and they were as crooked as your average politician. The only thing they're good for is to add some mass weight to the bow on a limb quiver. Chances are these aren't even bamboo. Real bamboo of any quality is going to be more than 20 for 6. The ones I ordered said cedar. They weren't. Don't know what they really are but sure as heck ain't cedar. The ones from Wilderness were +- 3 grains and straight. You get what you pay for.



Thanks for making my point so well. The main thing is that the OP is a NEW shooter. It's like a shot in the dark, might work out and might not. That's another variable that a new shooter doesn't need to deal with. I hope they are perfect and work well for him.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

FORESTGUMP said:


> Thanks for making my point so well. The main thing is that the OP is a NEW shooter. It's like a shot in the dark, might work out and might not. That's another variable that a new shooter doesn't need to deal with. I hope they are perfect and work well for him.


Forest?...there is a poster here who will swim upstream no matter which way through river flows...that said?..you are 100% correct and just the fact that the manufacturer replicated the image of one arrow 6 times to come up with a 1/2 dozen that "look the same" speaks volumes to me.


----------



## Will Tell (Mar 10, 2014)

I shoot bamboo arrows and they fly great and are tough arrows.


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

You want great bamboo shafts at a decent price look up longbowmark on the big auction site. I have several dozen of his weight matched shafts and and couldn't be happier. Best boo around IMHO. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40|R40&_nkw=bamboo&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=&_sargn=-1%26saslc%3D1&_salic=1&_fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sasl=longbowmark&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=200


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Paul_J said:


> You want great bamboo shafts at a decent price look up longbowmark on the big auction site. I have several dozen of his weight matched shafts and and couldn't be happier. Best boo around IMHO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40|R40&_nkw=bamboo&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=&_sargn=-1%26saslc%3D1&_salic=1&_fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sasl=longbowmark&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=200


See there now?...If I was going FAA longbow or primitive?...I'd buy those...they look fine. 

But I still wouldn't be interested in using them off a Martin Jaguar! :laugh:


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> See there now?...If I was going FAA longbow or primitive?...I'd buy those...they look fine.
> 
> But I still wouldn't be interested in using them off a Martin Jaguar! :laugh:


I can tell you they're a perfect match for that Holmegaard bow you sold me! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------

